# Sony Bravia Front Projector and Receiver set up



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi. I recently bought a Sony Bravia VPL-AW15 Video Projector and a Sony Bravia DAV-HDX265 (5 Disc DVD Home Theatre System). I also have a Sony Playstation 3, an old Sony VHS player and a DirectTV HD-DVR. 

I need everything to route through my receiver in order to have sound because the video projector does not have sound. I can't for the life of me figure out how to do this!

Here is the receiver inputs and outputs:
# Video Outputs:
* HDMI
* Composite Video
* Component Video
# Inputs:
* Digital Media Port
* S-Video
* Analog Audio
So I have the reciever connected to the projector via HDMI output - which is how I can view my DVD's - so this is working and I have my DirecTV HD-DVR hooked up to the projector via an S-cable, and then red and white cables from the DVR to the receiver for the sound...so this is working...but I can't get the Playstation or the VCR working also without having to unhook the DVR to hook them up.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:

Second ... don't be mad for what I'm going to tell you :hide: addle:

This is one of the problem when you don't have a real AVR :duck: :surrender: ... it seems that you don't have enough inputs in your DVD/amp to hook everything (I looked at the manual online, the picture they show to make the connection is from a real AVR :unbelievable: not what you have :foottap

Is there any way that you can return the Bravia DAV-HDX265 and get something else???

I'm sure you will want to use the PS3 to watch HD movies, Right??? ... if that's the case, you will not get the TrueHd or DTS-HD ... you can't even get optical or coaxial connections that will sound better than the analog connection you're using right now ... There's no other option with what you have.

If you can exchange the Sony ... look for something better; I don't know what is your budget but you will find something better for around $350 (like this http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...00703057943*1184369166945*1186004964656&h=488) ... you will not get the TrueHD or DTS-HD decoder, but is better that what you have now :yes:

This are other option too http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/view...35&oid=211808&oid=208452&oid=208494&user=true ... look for systems that have the AVR receiver not just the DVD/amp ... you'll have more connection options with the AVR than just the DVD/amp


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm afraid that's right. If it can't be returned, consider ebay, craig's list, or make it a bedroom system. It's not that it wouldn't sound good enough to keep under certain circumstances, but you're really going to want surround sound...can't say that enough.

You'll find plenty of people here willing to help you pick out a system. Welcome, and good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info...that's what I was afraid of. Unfortunately....on my limited budget right now I can't afford to upgrade...and while I would eventually like to have the HD quality...it isn't my top priority right now. I really just want to be able to hook everything up and use what I've got without having to unplug one thing and plug another thing in everytime I want to use it. 

Is there any kind of converter or switcher box that I can get to connect everything too and then connect into the receiver in order to be able to get sound and picture without having to continually plug and unplug things?

Thanks.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

taramj22 said:


> Unfortunately....on my limited budget right now I can't afford to upgrade...and while I would eventually like to have the HD quality...
> 
> Is there any kind of converter or switcher box that I can get to connect everything too and then connect into the receiver in order to be able to get sound and picture without having to continually plug and unplug things? Thanks.


Yes, I'm sure there's some ... here is one http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/JVC-A-V-Switcher-JX-66/sem/rpsm/oid/177506/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do :yes:

What is your budget??? ... you can get a better 5.1 system than the one you have for $279.99 and it will sound a lot better :bigsmile: (as you can see the switch is $99, for another $180 you'll get something better. 

Here is some more options that you can get online http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...00_49999&t=MinimumPrice_MaximumPrice&s=pr&p=1 ... the Onkyo HT-SR600 seems as a good deal $255 :rubeyes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I would like a 5 disc DVD player/RW with receiver if possible (RW optional...just think it'd be nice). Any suggestions that has all the inputs/outputs I'd need in order to be able send HD quality picture and sound to my projector and hook up my directv box and PS3???

Price range $200-$400.

Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

taramj22 said:


> I would like a 5 disc DVD player/RW with receiver if possible (RW optional...just think it'd be nice). Any suggestions that has all the inputs/outputs I'd need in order to be able send HD quality picture and sound to my projector and hook up my directv box and PS3???


I don't know if there's any BluRay player with 5 discs :scratchhead: ... I know that you can get a DVD player that upscales the video upto 1080p but is not real HD quality :yes:

Check here for  Good Deals  ... (I got a couple of DVR's last week for under $50 ea :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay - I'm looking to start over and am still a bit confused. Here is what I have: Sony Bravia VPL-AW15 Video Projector and a Sony Bravia DAV-HDX265 (5 Disc DVD Home Theatre System). I also have a Sony Playstation 3, an old Sony VHS player and a DirectTV HD-DVR.

I need everything to route through my receiver in order to have sound because the video projector does not have sound. I'd like to be able to connect EVERYTHING to the projector through one cable and everything else to go directly to the receiver. I understand the receiver I have will not do this so I want to get rid of that receiver and just use the PS3 to play my DVD's through and buy a new receiver/speaker system. So what specifications should I be looking for to have the best quality picture and sound for my 1080 system?

Thanks.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

taramj22 said:


> ... Here is what I have: Sony Bravia VPL-AW15 Video Projector and a Sony Bravia DAV-HDX265 (5 Disc DVD Home Theatre System). I also have a Sony Playstation 3, an old Sony VHS player and a DirectTV HD-DVR.
> 
> I need everything to route through my receiver ... and just use the PS3 to play my DVD's through and buy a new receiver/speaker system. So what specifications should I be looking for to have the best quality picture and sound for my 1080 system?
> 
> Thanks.


What is your budget??? ... How big do you want the speakers??? ... Do you want a complete system like the Sony or do you want to piece it together (AVR and separate speaker system)??? :yes:

If you're in a tight budget ... I recommend this systems  Onkyo HT-S6100  or  Onkyo HT-S9100  :yes:

They look similar to Sony, but it has a receiver (where you can connect everything) instead of DVD player/amp and speakers have a better frequency response ...you can hook up all your equipment and upgrade anything in the future without changing the AVR.

Price are from  550 -699  for HT-S6100 and  849 -1000  for HT-S9100 :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like to try to stay with Sony if I can...just because everything else I have is Sony and I know they stand behind their products and have great customer service. Would the SONY STR-DG820 7.1 HOME THEATRE RECEIVER have everything I need to make this set up work? meaning everything can be hooked up through there and managed through one remote.

Thanks again


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

taramj22 said:


> ... Would the SONY STR-DG820 7.1 HOME THEATRE RECEIVER have everything I need to make this set up work? meaning everything can be hooked up through there and managed through one remote.
> 
> Thanks again


Yes, it can work :yes:

Just remember that you still need t oget speakers and a sub also, if I recall your Sony 5 disc player came with speakers but I'm not sure if they can be used with your new receiver ... :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh shoot....good point. I don't want to have to buy separate speakers. I was planning on selling the 5 disc and buying Blue Ray instead.... Hmmmm need to find a system with speakers included!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

taramj22 said:


> Oh shoot....good point. I don't want to have to buy separate speakers. I was planning on selling the 5 disc and buying Blue Ray instead.... Hmmmm need to find a system with speakers included!


See my previous post #9 .... :whistling:

I know that you want to stay with Sony, but you can get a Universal remote control (I read that Harmony remotes are excellent) for everything; there's a lot of HTIB but Onkyo's are better than others (good frequency response, AVR has latest decoders, includes a sub, etc.) ... the other way is to get STR-DG820 and a separate speaker package (including sub), but if I recall correctly your budget is limited ... Right???


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a couple of links to  Onkyo HT-S6100  and  Sony STR DG820 .

As you can see for a little extra above the price of the 820 you'll be getting seven speakers and a sub ...:yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

URRRRR --- -OUCH...anything I can get for under $400???


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

taramj22 said:


> URRRRR --- -OUCH...anything I can get for under $400???


If you don't mind loosing the TrueHD and DTS HD (you can still use the other formats Dolby Digital, DTS, etc.) ... this is the next option  Onkyo HT-S5100 

EDIT: Here is the official Onkyo site  Specifications


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

LOVE IT! THANKS! Just bought it on ebay refurbished with one year warranty for $309!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

taramj22 said:


> LOVE IT! THANKS! Just bought it on ebay refurbished with one year warranty for $309!


:T


----------

